# The last bench-only I did before switching to full power @ 45



## tinymk (Nov 29, 2017)

I had met my original goal, raw benching 500+ 10 different times in a federated meet, as a Masters competitor(43-45 years old at attempts). These were my last 2 needed and I was able to smoke the final 512 pound press. This was the point, I decided I was switching to full power in sleeves to see how I would do as a FP athlete. The bench has since went down a bit and so has my bodyweight training all 3 lifts. My best full-power bench has been 490, on 3 different occasions.
Age is just a number brother, if you want it bad enough you'll take what is yours.
Masters II(45-49)
APF


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm starting to think you created this account for youtube subs/views :32 (18):
lol kidding man, strong work, love the vids


----------



## tinymk (Nov 29, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm starting to think you created this account for youtube subs/views :32 (18):


LOL I think that is the only way I can show the videos on the forum, if I could upload em right from my laptop I would prefer it. I will take the 11 new views I will get for the video. Maybe I can turn em in for AARP points.


----------

